# Attempted attack in Toronto



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2017)

Well there was an attempted attack in a Canadian Tire store in Toronto by a burkha clad woman with a good club and concealed knife.  When asked in court for her name, she responded by pledging allegiance to ISIS but our morons still claim it's just mental illness.

Toronto woman charged with assault, uttering threats pledges allegiance to ISIS in court


----------



## Gunz (Jun 6, 2017)

If this had happened in a Texas tire store six people would've shot her the minute the blade came out. Or maybe sooner.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 6, 2017)

I have dealt with several "self-converted" warriors for their cause. They are no less dangerous than their true IS brothers in the ME. Their mindset makes them as dangerous. Whether they use an IED or a hammer, the danger is no less for the intended victim...nor is their reasoning any less.

They are "soldiers for the cause" in their minds and that's all that matters. There will be more hammer warriors out there before it's over.


----------



## CQB (Jun 6, 2017)

There's one in Paris today our time at Notre Dame.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 7, 2017)

CQB said:


> There's one in Paris today our time at Notre Dame.



Saw that.  Seems like handlers might be giving the GO for any and all attacks.

@Ocoka Canadian Tire isn't just a tire store.  It's like a large sporting goods/automotive/home reno/garden centre "superstore".


----------



## Gunz (Jun 7, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Saw that.  Seems like handlers might be giving the GO for any and all attacks.
> 
> @Ocoka Canadian Tire isn't just a tire store.  It's like a large sporting goods/automotive/home reno/garden centre "superstore".



Well, that explains the golf club. Not my first choice for a weapon of terror, but certainly convenient and better than a lawn mower.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuck ISIS.  That is all.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 8, 2017)

Religion of peace and tolerance....  as long as you convert to their way of thinking and kill people.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> If this had happened in a Texas tire store six people would've shot her the minute the blade came out. Or maybe sooner.



Those crazy Canucks were probably apologizing as they restrained her. 

"That's not to hard, eh? Would you like something to drink, eh? We're really sorry your crazy, we will get you some help, eh":wall:


----------

